# another "what might this be"



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 5, 2014)

Got this in a box of junk at a garage sale..anybody know what it is for?


----------



## MarkStephen (Dec 6, 2014)

Google can be your friend - http://www.autotoolworld.com/Ajax-Tools-690-Cotter-Pin-Remover_p_123040.html

Now, just "how" one uses it...

Mark


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 6, 2014)

I must have been doing it wrong all these years.  I always use a needle nose pliers for removing (and installing) cotter pins.  I never really needed anything else.  :biggrin:

GG


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn, how big are the cotter pins? :rofl:

Same here, I've always used needle nose pliers when I worked in automotive.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, they do get a little bigger than what we find on passenger vehicles. Think mining equipment, power generation, other heavy industry. I believe they make the regular split cotter pin up to about 3/4 x 8" or so. I have seen them 1/2 x 4", and needle nosed pliers would be no help there.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 6, 2014)

MarkStephen said:


> Google can be your friend - http://www.autotoolworld.com/Ajax-Tools-690-Cotter-Pin-Remover_p_123040.html
> 
> Now, just "how" one uses it...
> 
> Mark



WOW!!, that's gotta be for some monster cotter pins!!  Must be for big machinery, Dozers, farm equipment, perhaps Locomotives.  The point is about 3/16" dia.  Anyways, it's just ballast for me.

Scotty


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 6, 2014)

That be a great paper weight...  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 6, 2014)

here is a chart . I make parts for draglines. I have seen a 3/4" cotterpin. We are making a 38" sheaves for 1 1/2 cable the pin is 8" dia made a bronze bushing 8 1/2 od 8" id 3 1/2" long.


----------



## Waldo1 (Dec 6, 2014)

While I would never "_lie_" to someone about it, I would probably go out of my way to help that chunk of ballast become more interesting. Go find a decent piece of light colored wood or sand and stain a nice square of plywood suitable for shop-display. Oil up and mount the tool onto that board. Go to the nearest 'Things Remembered' shop at the mall or send out to have a small brass plate engraved,  "c. 1830's  Machinist-Apprentice Butt Hook". Mount the plate onto the board and mount the board onto a wall of your shop at about eye-level. See what questions it generates. Be creative with your answers. Have fun. Its the holiday season.


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 6, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> Well, they do get a little bigger than what we find on passenger vehicles. Think mining equipment, power generation, other heavy industry. I believe they make the regular split cotter pin up to about 3/4 x 8" or so. I have seen them 1/2 x 4", and needle nosed pliers would be no help there.



I would think a proportionally larger needle nose pliers might work just as well  :roflmao:
You know... about 4 ft long or so.

GG


----------



## Skarven (Dec 7, 2014)

I think this must be the right or left lathe digging-in tool mentioned by Michael Oxley in Model Engineer in his rather amusing article about your first lathe.  He also have an interesting 
tool intended for cutting right- and left-handed threads simultaneously.

Read it! It IS funny!

http://andysmachines.weebly.com/on-buying-and-using-a-lathe.html

Kai


----------



## NightWing (Dec 7, 2014)

I identified that part  in your other thread.  Why two posts asking the same question?


----------



## benmychree (Dec 7, 2014)

I have seen much smaller cotter pin pullers than this one, and have one that is about 4" long; it has a flat curved feature on the opposite end, like a mini pry bar.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 7, 2014)

NightWing said:


> I identified that part  in your other thread.  Why two posts asking the same question?



The post that you saw was in the practice forum, Some folks were helping me learn how to get photos uploaded, (which I still haven't figured out how to properly size them) so that I could post here, in the proper place.

Scotty


----------



## CNC Dude (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, what do you know? I learned two things today because I didn't even knew what a cotter pin was...:thinking:


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 7, 2014)

The cool ones (IMO) are the hammerlock style.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 7, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> The cool ones (IMO) are the hammerlock style.



I've used them and they are handy, a lot of folks have them and use them conventionaly not knowing what they are.  Don't think that they are approved in the Aircraft industry yet tho.

Scotty


----------



## hman (Dec 8, 2014)

By the way ... nice folding rule!)


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 8, 2014)

hman said:


> By the way ... nice folding rule!)



Yep, that's the wifes, she does wood working and has several 'old style' tools, When I grow up and can post more photos, I'll share some for others to remember.
..I see you are a snowbird also, we are in Goodyear

Scotty


----------

